# Feedback



## tomdusty (Oct 31, 2010)

Looking to purchase Sig P220 Equinox 45 ACP and am looking for any positive or negative feedback that may help in the decision process,also any recommendations where to buy. Thanks to all !!!


----------



## tomdusty (Oct 31, 2010)

*Equinox*

Forgot to mention Equinox was the specific model I'm considering. Hope this helps.


----------

